# Rambutan Vessel



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

Finally made the break from pens and bangles back to hollow forms. As I said in my intro - I struggle finding the balance between the exacting detail required of pens and the complete freedom of hollow forms. This is the first hollow form this year. 
It is made from Rambutan. It is 8.5" tall and 5" at its widest. The finish is a home made brew that will take about 72 hours to set up before its ready to buff. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 17, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Finally made the break from pens and bangles back to hollow forms. As I said in my intro - I struggle finding the balance between the exacting detail required of pens and the complete freedom of hollow forms. This is the first hollow form this year.
> It is made from Rambutan. It is 8.5" tall and 5" at its widest. The finish is a home made brew that will take about 72 hours to set up before its ready to buff. Comments and critiques welcome.



 very sharp peice ny love those hollow forms dave


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful work. Looks like you nailed it.

Robert


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks - I gotta get busy - I need to make room for all the wood headed this way from the Rebuilds !


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice piece. Love that form and the wood is pretty too.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice work!!


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

That is fabulous! Now I know what Rambutan should look like when it is finished properly!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful work! I've never seen a piece of rambutan that large, but it's gorgeous stuff! Just out of curiosity, how did you finish the bottom? Donut chuck? I'm curious because it looks like there are two concentric rings near the top of the piece that look like burnish lines... It may just be the photo, but I've done that a time or two.:dash2:

Great job on a gorgeous piece of wood!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! I've never seen a piece of rambutan that large, but it's gorgeous stuff! Just out of curiosity, how did you finish the bottom? Donut chuck? I'm curious because it looks like there are two concentric rings near the top of the piece that look like burnish lines... It may just be the photo, but I've done that a time or two.:dash2:
> 
> Great job on a gorgeous piece of wood!



Nope ! It's not the photo... But I saw them once I posted the pic ! They are burnish lines from sanding. :dash2: back to the lathe ! At least it's fixable. I used a vacuum chuck to turn off he foot.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work! I've never seen a piece of rambutan that large, but it's gorgeous stuff! Just out of curiosity, how did you finish the bottom? Donut chuck? I'm curious because it looks like there are two concentric rings near the top of the piece that look like burnish lines... It may just be the photo, but I've done that a time or two.:dash2:
> ...



Should be an easy fix and worth the effort for such a nice piece. I feel your pain... If you'll notice, my headbanger emoticon is perfectly in rhythm with the yours.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome Piece !! Good job


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 18, 2012)

Beauty!

I've some sticks of that stuff I'll be using for my "spider" table...

Every time I think of rambutan, I have Ram Jam playin' in my head...

"Whoa, Black Betty, Rambutan.." :music:

p


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Beauty!
> 
> I've some sticks of that stuff I'll be using for my "spider" table...
> 
> ...


That's an awesome song i haven't heard in years ! 

Thanks for the kind words. I will remove those rings and refinish hopefully mid week 
And then post a picture when it's buffed out.


----------



## brown down (Jun 18, 2012)

thats got a nice shape to it! can't wait to see it all buffed up!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2012)

I missed this one, very nice. Also nice to see younger eyes miss some of those things also. I always get a coat of finish on take over to the window-:dash2::dash2: Start cussing :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: and head back to the sanding station.................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally a day off and a day in the shop !
Re-sanded, refinished and buffed version ...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Finally a day off and a day in the shop !
> Re-sanded, refinished and buffed version ...



Nicely done! This photo shows the figure a lot better... That's the good stuff!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful piece. I'd never heard of Rambutan; it's gorgeous. Nice finish job!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 9, 2012)

wow very nice


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 9, 2012)

Great fix, right on!!! Now you have nailed it. Well done!!


----------

